# Wabi - kusa I



## GreenAquascapes

For long time I wanted to start wabi-kusa and few weeks back got some spare time to start my first wabi-kusa style of bowl. As it was trial and first attempt so half of the plants I used were collected from our backyard.

Mosses in there are Star moss, mini fissiden (haven't started growing emmersed yet) and some other unknown native types.
Aquatic plants are Nesaea Triflora, Crypt and frogbit( I will use large duckweed in future to see how it look compared to frogbit)

Growing balls were made of clay, spagnum moss and bit of old ADA soil.

Few pics to share with everyone.














































Cheers,Jag


----------



## doubleott05

wow thats nice. where do you live?


----------



## joshvito

very cool!
how did you make the balls?
is there a step by step procedure elsewhere on apc/net?

I did find this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/39018-wabi-kusa-full-photo-guide-lots.html


----------



## GreenAquascapes

joshvito said:


> very cool!
> how did you make the balls?
> is there a step by step procedure elsewhere on apc/net?
> 
> I did find this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/39018-wabi-kusa-full-photo-guide-lots.html


Its similar to the link you posted with some variations.
I will post the procedure with pics when I make another Wabi - kusa II

Cheers,Jag


----------



## GreenAquascapes

doubleott05 said:


> wow thats nice. where do you live?


Thanks. 
I am from Sydney, Australia.


----------

